# Tree in Bailey - serious haz



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the warning on the tree and the ground truth on the flow. Sounds spicy-delicious!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Once, before I realized rolling was important, I took a swim below Trashcan after flipping in the bottom seam at fairly high water. The swim was not life threatening, but fairly unpleasant. It's pretty fun in there with some flow. Lines are mostly the same just faster and Deer Creek forms some holes that deserve respect.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

KSC said:


> Once, before I realized rolling was important, I took a swim below Trashcan after flipping in the bottom seam at fairly high water. The swim was not life threatening, but fairly unpleasant. It's pretty fun in there with some flow. Lines are mostly the same just faster and Deer Creek forms some holes that deserve respect.



You're not kidding on deer creek!! The rock slide drops you right into a burly hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

